# 2005 will not engage in Drive until Warm? What's up with that?



## CyberHart (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I have a high mileage 2.5S with Automatic Transmission. The car will shift readily into gear but will not in engage (move) in Drive until it warms up a little. This is noticeably worse on colder days.

The current work-around is to shift from 1st, to 2nd, then 3rd/Drive to get things going. After that it works fine. 

It has 325,000 miles on it so I am not expecting miracles  but any/all help or suggestions is appreciated before I put her down. 

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's usually a sign of the seals getting hard. As the fluid heats up, it warms the seals and makes them more pliable and they seal better. I can't say that it is without a doubt your specific problem, but that's what it sounds like by your description and keeping in mind that I don't have the ability to experience it for myself. If it is the seals hardening, it would require an overhaul to fix it. Sometimes and additive such as Trans X will help improve them.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

That's usually a sign of the seals getting hard. As the fluid heats up, it warms the seals and makes them more pliable and they seal better. Sometimes and additive such as Trans X will help improve them.

Per the Previous Post... I have recently noticed that same problem on my 
1997 Nissan Pickup XE with Automatic Transmission....
However, Reverse doesnt give me a Problem. only drive, low and 2nd gear.

after about five minutes of running, Im able to manuver out of parkign space....when you say "Seal" Im thinking engine seal, but is there seals in the Auto-Trans, Too?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

By the By, the last week we have had temperature drops in Florida...and this problem seems linked to the temp drops ( has been in the 40's and 50's last few mornings).
only time I noticed, I think...


----------



## BenFoster (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow. Gotta say that these forums are truly a wealth of knowledge - every time I'm on I learn something new (long time lurker here). I just want to say thanks for all the interesting reads over the past year!


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

from the car talk web site: Similar Problem: When in "Drive" gear, after pulling out of a parking spot , gas ( Gear drive ) pedal ineffective:

When in "Drive" gear, after pulling out of a parking spot in reverse, gas pedal ineffective - Car Talk
drive-gear-after-pulling-out-of-a-parking-spot-in-reverse-gas-pedal-ineffective

by the by, I may just try letting the Engin warm up 5 minutes and seeing if that helps...


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it ( the fact that I was pressing gas, while gear was in Drive) and truck wasnt moving. This was due to the Automatic Tranz having the Converter drum which spins, and the tranz fluid would transmit force to the shaft ( Inter-Converter drum connected to the drive shaft). and for some reason that fluid wasnt gettign the job done.


Once the Automatic Tranz fluid gets spun up against the outter Converter drum, and it built up enough centriphical force, then it can push the 3000 pound truck, or car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Shut-Trip said:


> That's usually a sign of the seals getting hard. As the fluid heats up, it warms the seals and makes them more pliable and they seal better. Sometimes and additive such as Trans X will help improve them.
> 
> Per the Previous Post... I have recently noticed that same problem on my
> 1997 Nissan Pickup XE with Automatic Transmission....
> ...


Yes, automatic transmission have seals...a whole lot of them! An automatic transmission is essentially nothing more that a fancy, hydraulic pump. Each clutch drum assembly has, in addition to the friction plates and steel plates, a piston with a seal around it. When fluid is directed to the clutch drum, the fluid pressure pushes the piston against the plates to compress and apply them. There are also other seals, like the accumulator seals and the servo seals. As the seals get hard, they will get less pliable and lose their sealing ability in cold temperatures and the trans will not shift, or shift properly. As the ATF heats up as it's compressed by the pump and warmed by the coolant in the lower radiator tank, which heats the fluid in the integral trans cooler, the seals become more pliable and their sealing ability improves.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the update, that explained the fact that it seemd to happen only on sub 50 degree F weather (Cold Mornings). 

I dont know if you remember the Space shuttle "Challenger" that exploded just after it launched from KSC in 1986. It blow up because :

" it was too cold for the little rubber seals (O-rings) in the solid rockets!!!"

same thing !!


----------

